# giant reaper costume



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't blame you for wanting to show off ... something to be proud of for sure.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

AWESOME job there! I want to make one of those next year!


----------



## wing (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay, I love the reaper costume, but I'm oddly distracted by the bats, those are great bats!!!


----------



## Sudden (Sep 22, 2010)

i got the bats from target, easily one of my favorite finds this year


----------

